
Jonathan Blow “Making Game Programming Less Terrible” Talk  Reboot Develop 2017 - kzrdude
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWv_vUgbmug&t=64s
======
Pica_soO
Fascinating to see a language that supports DOD as a paradigm.

